# Changing mind on blind piles



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Just thought that I would get some thoughts.

My 2 year old has progressed well but when I do blind piles he at times picks and changes once on the earliest cast... any thoughts on some drills I can run with him?

He runs a good line and maybe I am being too picky here because I do not plan on trialing him. He is going to get a lot of waterfowl outings this year and I want to try and avoid putting him in a bad situation early with multiple birds.

Last fall was his first fall out and I went solo with him and only shot singles as he was young and my belief was that he did not have the maturity nor did I want to put him in a bad position.

THOUGHTS??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Im kind of confused, are you saying he is not taking the casts you are giving and going to other visable piles after refusing a cast? Is this in T-work, pattern blinds?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Clarification: He takes the cast fine. When he reaches the pile he picks one, looks at the pile and takes a different bumper.

I may not have all of my training lingo straight... the first time I cast him it is a blind to a pile... then I cast him twice more to finish the pile. Then on the final cast I send him blind on the last bumper which is 30 yards beyond the pile.

Final Blind
FB
{ } 
{ 30 Yards }
{ }
Pile
X

{ }
{ } 
{ }
{ (ranges from 25 to 100 yards) }
{ }
{ }
{ } 
{ }
H D 
Handler Dog


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

It's called "shopping the pile". If your dog is collar conditioned to "here", the instant you see the dog start to think about a different bumper give him a firm "here" -then a nick on the Ecollar- followed by another "here".

I would introduce this first on easier piles that you know the dog understands what he is being asked to do.

P.S. my dog has "shopped the pile" of dead flapping snow geese and it is very frustrating in the field.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Before I start correcting with the e-collar, I'd put the dog on a check cord, shorten the distance to the pile so you can still hold the check cord, and spread the bumpers out a bit. Put one out in front a little with the rest behind so he comes across the single one first. As soon as he picks one up - do not give him time to grab another one - pull him to you with the here command. Do not give him time to grab another one. Repeat as necessary until he's coming back as soon as he grabs one.

Nothing wrong with the e-collar but if he's not complete on force training you might add a negative stimulus to the pile so he won't even want to go.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The check cord is a great idea, to use, however some walking fetch drills where you're walking along a line of bumpers spread out about 15 yds between each one and walk over each commanding fetch and as soon as the bumper is in the dogs mouth, give a jerk and if the dog missed or dropped, ear pinch with the fetch command to the bumper.

Get walking fetch solidified, then move to shorter piles with the check cord and command the here as soon as the dog picks up the bumper with a jerk towards you. The shopping cleans up pretty quick after that kind of repetition.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input


----------

